# Antique Try Square



## evothian (Sep 13, 2010)

I recently acquired a Stanley Try Square manufactured between 1907-1909 which belonged to my Great Grandfather. He was a Carpenter for a Chicago area railroad back when they used wooden train cars. Right now it's hanging on a nail in my garage and I use it when building things. I was wondering if anyone here knows anything about antique tools and how to preserve them.

I intend to continue using it, I just want to make sure that it will still be in good shape when I get old and give it to my son.

The wood seems to be in good shape but the metal is rough and dark. Is there anything I should do to clean it up and/or keep it protected? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

About the pictures:
In the image zoomed in below the 1 inch mark you can see (barely) some of the Stanley stamp. It reads "Stanley Rule & Level Co. New Britain Conn. U.S.A."

In the image zoomed in on the handle you can see the letter F scratched in. That was the first letter in my Great Grandfather's last name.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I have one of those old guys and I use it every now and then. 

If you're just going to display it on the wall, you could leave it the way it is, or just steel wool to clean it up and wipe a thin coat of oil, to prevent further rusting.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's a keeper alright. I love those old hand tools. I get mine at garage sales and flea markets. I've got an old one with no markings. If there was one it's not legible. It's perfectly square. I hate to use it, but it just feels so good. I derusted mine and apply Top Cote. I wouldn't want to put anything on it that would get on the wood.












 











.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

That is too cool.........I'd use it everyday.Usually find me with one stuck in back pocket.Maybe a smidge of paste wax once or twice a year.You should be striving for a shop climate that makes a bunch of "protection" unnecessary.BW


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks identical to one that I have in my shop. I use it regularly. I will have to have a look and see if it has the Stanley markings. A light oiling will help control the rust.

Gerry


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i have the matching torpedo and 3' level that goes with that set. belonged to my grandad. nice stuff. my fave tool from him is a stanley mitor box with a 3' box saw, still very accurate but heavy.


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stanley still makes the equivalent of that square, 46-209. Starrett makes a similar model, the TS-8. Some of those older tools are collectible. I'd but a new solid metal square for $15 and keep the old one for show.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

tools are ment to be used:smile:
i have alot of hand me downs, its cool to use tools that old timmers used back in the day. if they could only tell stories


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

I understand that. But measuring tools are a little different. Considering wooden squares are not as accurate to begin with, they wear faster, they absorb dirt/moister faster, wood will naturally change size over time, and the expansion rate from humidity is huge. Now add 100 years to all that, are you sure you have an "accurate" square? 

Keep this tool as a collectors item.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

cheese9988 said:


> I understand that. But measuring tools are a little different. Considering wooden squares are not as accurate to begin with, they wear faster, they absorb dirt/moister faster, wood will naturally change size over time, and the expansion rate from humidity is huge. Now add 100 years to all that, are you sure you have an "accurate" square?
> 
> Keep this tool as a collectors item.


A very quick, easy, and accurate way to check your try square for accuracy is to place it onto a flat piece of board with a true edge, and mark a line. Turn the square in the other direction and line it up on your mark. If the edge of the square lines up with your mark the square is true.

Gerry


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> A very quick, easy, and accurate way to check your try square for accuracy is to place it onto a flat piece of board with a true edge, and mark a line. Turn the square in the other direction and line it up on your mark. If the edge of the square lines up with your mark the square is true.
> 
> Gerry


Yes and no, that depends on how accurate you need it. Many combination squares are accurate to 0.3 deg over the length as an example.

So for example for a 12 inch square:
Sin 0.3 deg = 0.00524
0.00524 * 12 = 0.063 inch ~ 1/16 inch gap.

Now a 6 inch square is half that, 1/32 inch. You would need a prick and a very good eye. Not to mention an extremely strait board to check that kind of error. Good solid metal squares can have tolerances of 0.1 deg or smaller.

So if that combination square is within tolerance. 0.3 deg over a 4 foot board:
Sin 0.3 deg = 0.00524
0.00524 * 48 inch = 0.251 inch ~ 1/4 inch gap.
Thats if its checked right, no other variables from the saw etc etc.

Squareness error makes a huge difference, especially over long distances. I don't know as much about woodworking as you guys, so I'm not trying to knock on you, but I do know alot about measuring instruments.

I still say, buy a good solid metal square.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

cheese9988 said:


> So if that combination square is within tolerance. 0.3 deg over a 4 foot board:
> Sin 0.3 deg = 0.00524
> 0.00524 * 48 inch = 0.251 inch ~ 1/4 inch gap.
> .


I don't think that square was intended to square a 48" piece. 

If it is accurate in it's blade length, then use it for its intended purpose.

Smaller boards. :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

cheese9988 said:


> Yes and no, that depends on how accurate you need it. Many combination squares are accurate to 0.3 deg over the length as an example.
> 
> So for example for a 12 inch square:
> Sin 0.3 deg = 0.00524
> ...



The small squares and framing and carpenters square can be checked for square with extended length by using Gerry's method and laying a longer straight edge on the edge of the square, and removing the square. Then draw the longer line (actually a knife cut would be more accurate). Then turn the square and do the same thing to see if the line varies. I haven't found much need to measure into the thousandths for woodworking, maybe in machining, or tool and die making.












 









.


----------



## BuiltToLast (Nov 18, 2010)

Use it! I use em all the time. To preserve it just scuff lightly with 0000 steel wool then apply a light coat of blonde shellac. Shellac is used for conservation because it's 100% reversible. Don't scrub in it too much because your grandfathers sweat and blood has made a beautiful patina. Enjoy it and use it in good health.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

The problem with steel,ground and beveled...accuracy into the "tenths"(.0001's)is........they're too heavy to be mobile.As such,ours live comfortably in their little "happy place" in the machine shop.

My grandad's Rosewood square's happy place is in my back right pocket doin exactly what its been doing for 100 or so years.The left back pocket is for a curved claw 13oz,wooden handled hammer(old Plum),again its a weight thing.......BW


----------

